# Need some guidance and confirmation on my setting for undervolting an i5-9300H (ThrottleStop) Can anyone help?



## Carrotyjs (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi, i have a problem with my undervolt settings and i would like some help on how to fix it.

Current laptop : MSI GF65 THIN 9SD BEZEL

CPU : I5-9300H

GPU : GTX 1660 TI 6GB

In ThrottleStop i have created two profiles, one is for idling when i am not using the laptop for gaming and another profile is adjust just for gaming sessions. 

(Idling Profile)









Normally when i am using this profile, my temps would be in the range of 40c-45c in ambient room temperature of 30c. But recently my laptop got a BSOD, so i assumed that it might the lack of voltage from the undervolt settings that cause my laptop to get the BSOD during idling. But after i have fixed the BSOD by adjusting the offset voltage and all, the temps have increased to 45c-51c while idling. What i have changed for both profiles are just the offset voltages for the core and cache, nothing more. I have also tried changing back to my original settings but the temps are still the same until now.

(Gaming Profile)


 







So from the screenshots that i have pasted, my initial score in Cinebench was 4968 but after a bit of adjustments in throttlestop it dropped to 4501, which mean i must have did something wrong that has affected the score but i just dont know what i did. I have did a lot of research by going through unclewebb's forums about undervolting i5-9300h cpus but it seems like it was not enough XD. About the temps during the benchmarks, i am totally fine with it, i just want to fix my idle temps which are hovering around 45c-51c without doing anything. I know these temps are normal for laptops but i know that these temps are not my regular temps that i got the last time, which is around 40c-45c. As for my laptop's thermal paste, i have reapplied the thermal paste a week ago and the thermal paste i used was Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and the temps has dropped significantly so i can say these changes in temps are not caused by the thermal paste as i am certain it is working. So if anyone knows what went wrong in my settings, it would help me a lot. Thank you.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 26, 2021)

You should no longer be using ThrottleStop 9.0.
Update to version 9.3 or 9.3.1.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




With the new version, when your computer is idle at the desktop with only ThrottleStop open, what does ThrottleStop report for C0%. Some people have so much stuff running in the background that it is impossible to get consistent benchmark scores. The C0% when idle should be close to 0.5%. Most people are nowhere near that. Check the C state window. Are cores able to spend 99% of their time in the low power C7 state?











Check the Task Manager Details tab to find out what is running on your computer when it is supposed to be idle.

Run another log file with the latest version. This will include the throttling flags. Open the Nvidia activity indicator to see if there is anything using your Nvidia GPU in the background. Cinebench does not need to use the Nvidia GPU so it looks like something else is keeping it active. Are you using any other monitoring software besides ThrottleStop when testing?

The CPU multiplier looks steady. I think it is just background tasks that are causing the problem.


----------



## Carrotyjs (Jun 26, 2021)

So things that i have completed just now
-Updated ThrottleStop to the latest version (From the link that you gave)
-Checked the task manager, during idle the cpu utilization was around 5% to 10%.
-Did an anti-malware check to ensure there are no viruses that are running quietly in the background, but there was none.
-I have also check the C state window, for the CO% it was constantly changing around 0.0 to 1.1 but most of the time its quite close to 0.5.
-"Are cores able to spend 99% of their time in the low power C7 state?" As for this, after observing for 5 minutes, none of the cores have reached 99% and they are all hovering around the mid 40s to 90s but not once have they ever reached 99%.






-"Run another log file with the latest version.*" 
(During the test run)


*
(After the test run)



It seems that there is a slight improvement of the score and the C state was all in zeroes, but I guess it should be as you said that it was supposed to be 99% so if the laptop was underload it should b at 0% right?
I also uploaded the text file after running the test

-"Are you using any other monitoring software besides ThrottleStop when testing?"
Nope, only ThrottleStop is active during the benchmark.

-Open the Nvidia activity indicator to see if there is anything using your Nvidia GPU in the background.
For this Nvidia GPU is inactive as i have changed my laptop to use the intergrated graphics for normal web browsing and NVIDIA GPU for rendering and gaming sessions.

I hope all of this is enough.


----------

